# Tweets from Midan Tahrir



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The short film,.. Tweets from Midan Tahrir will be shown on television February 11..


----------



## gw4khq (Oct 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> The short film,.. Tweets from Midan Tahrir will be shown on television February 11..


On Al Jazeera.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

gw4khq said:


> On Al Jazeera.




Yes on Al Jazeera..


----------

